# 2001 Auotcruise Stargazer Electrics



## jasper2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

First time on the forums so please excuse any mistakes. 

Have been trying to get hold of a copy of the electrical layout of a Y-reg Autocruise Stargazer, the original supplier of the motorhome didn't reply and Swift have said they have no records of older models of Autocruise motorhomes.

So can anyone please help in tracking down a copy.

Thanks in advance for any information.

Peter.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Peter, I can only suggest that you try the owners club if there is no one on here with same model. What is the problem may I ask as it may well be similar to another model.

cabby


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

My 2006 Autocruise has a wiring diagram in the ( Autocruise ) handbook. Unlikely to be similar to yours but if you can find someone with a similar aged Autocruise who has a handbook ..........

Harvey


----------



## jasper2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Hi Peter, I can only suggest that you try the owners club if there is no one on here with same model. What is the problem may I ask as it may well be similar to another model.
> 
> cabby


Hello cabby, luckily there is nothing wrong its just that I want to add another 12Volt outlet socket and having the wiring diagram would make things easier to pick the correct wires from the loom. Also it would be nice to have the circuit diagrams for future use if the need arises.

Today I have taken a panel off in the wardrobe which reveals the wire run so slowly I can find out which is which. Will also try out the owners club, as has been suggested by Harvey.

Peter


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, 
If you are adding your own 12v outlet I would advise that you take the supply from the leisure battery via a fuse, rather than trying to add to the existing circuit.

If there are any problems further down the line it will be easier to fault find. Alternatively make sure any connections you make are easily accessible, that way if there is a problem you won't have to dismantle half your interior to check it!  

Let us know how you get on!


Dave


----------



## jasper2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Dave,

Got it all sorted, was able to use a spare 10amp fuse oultet on the power unit and put in a new wire run to the place I wanted the socket fitted. All done within the ducting in the clothes wardrobe.

Still like to have the official circuit diagram though, must be copies out there somewhere. Shall the owners club next.

Peter


----------

